# German Working Dog Forum with an english section



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey everybody, 

just wanted to share this forum with you. It is one of the biggest German Shepherd Working Dog Forums in Germany and it has it's very own english section 

English language - Das Leistungshundeforum von schaeferhund.net

The english section needs a boost though because it looks somewhat abandoned...


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Danke!


----------

